# Need help, dyno run



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

In light of my bad track times, I had to hit the dyno to
find out what was going on. The dyno runs were done in
4th gear. On every run the HP falls off after 6k rpms.
Stock boost 7 psi
5k rpms - 145 hp & 151 tq. 
6k rpms - 122 hp & 107 tq.
16 psi & 15 deg timing 
5k rpms - 223 hp & 234 tq.
6k rpms - 191 hp & 166 tq.
The tech said my car was running lean and I needed more fuel.
16 psi & 18 deg timing
5k rpms - 220 hp & 231 tq.
6k rpms - 200 hp & 175 tq.
I know most recommend 15 deg timing for the GTIR but it 
stayed strong in the upper rpm range at 18 than 15 did.
Any ideas where I'm losing out at? I'm going to get my fuel
pump, fuel regulator and 3 inch exhaust and try this again.
Anything else I should look for? Help me out!


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

im no expert, but 16 psi with only [email protected] the wheels, gp went to the dyno with a de motor with 151000 on it, a t28 and like 9 psi and hit [email protected] wheels. it seems to me you have big problems, though, i could be wrong. 

i am running a t25 det with 6.5 psi and managed a 14.2 in the 1/4. hope it helps and good luck.

Brian


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

I do have big problems  My A/F ratio is way high, 14 +. I still have my stock fuel pump so I'm going to change that and get a FPR. I'll have my 3 inch mandrel on soon also  This should get me where I want to be, unless something is wrong internally. Which I doubt very seriously.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

If your AF ratio was up in the 14s then you were probably detonating.

You should also do compression and leakdown tests on the motor. You can test your fuel pressure with a decent gauge and passenger to see if it's holding.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

Slow 96R said:


> *I do have big problems  My A/F ratio is way high, 14 +. I still have my stock fuel pump so I'm going to change that and get a FPR. I'll have my 3 inch mandrel on soon also  This should get me where I want to be, unless something is wrong internally. Which I doubt very seriously. *


ahhh... stock fuel pump has to go!! youre lucky you didnt blow it up. the stock injectors and turbo should easily support 16 psi(gti-r). are you still running the de maf? if so you should replace that also once you hit around 250hp. im running the t25 @14 psi and im making more hp than that. 
shawn


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

He is lucky he didn't pop that puppy. What you experienced is a combination of a few things. If you used pump gas, your timing is too advanced. Those 3 degree of timing mean a whole lot if you know about engines and timing. Secondly, you are on the right track at removing that stock fuel pump, it can't keep up. 16 psi and 223hp tells me that you were detonating and your knock sensor has been trying to spare your motor by retarding the timing under boost. Stay off that dyno until you've sorted your power at stock boost levels or you a chance at ruining the deck as I have seen so many of those alloy blocks screwed up because of detonation and lean mixtures. Take your time with your investment and get the right stuff to make it work correctly and you should be able to enjoy your beast.


----------

